
France Officially Sanctions Drug After 78 of 80 Recover from Covid-19 in 5 Days - jennyyang
https://www.dailywire.com/news/france-officially-sanctions-drug-after-78-of-80-patients-recover-from-covid-19-within-five-days
======
rurban
Oh my, so wrong.

> "The French government has officially sanctioned chloroquine, a drug often
> used to fight malaria"

They still don't know the difference between HCQ (sulfat) and CQ (diphosphat).

HCQ - Plaquenil/Quensyl - Malaria. Safe to use.

CQ - Nivaquine/Resochin/Weimer quin - Lupus/Rheuma. Very toxic and unsafe.

It was initially recommended against Malaria, but even one the 2nd World War
the German's didn't use it, but something better.

And their various sideffects. They also didn't report the dosis, and the
additional anti-inflammatories (for the younger ones - cykotine storms).

------
j7ake
Just a question, is 78/80 recovery sufficient evidence that a drug is working?
Shouldn't they compare this with a placebo or baseline?

~~~
ornornor
I’d also think that it’s a bit light to deem something as working and valid to
use.

------
ornornor
This is really freaking me out. I’m absolutely pro vaccines, pro science, and
pro medicine. But these timespans are incredibly short. Is there no reason why
approving a drug for human use for a particular condition normally takes 9–18
months? How can we trust that a drug that has been fast tracked so much (5
days!!!) is safe?

I would be very hesitant to get a nCoV2 vaccine when it comes out if it’s been
rushed so much. I’ve asked before but didn’t get any answer: are we confident
the vaccine would be safe because most of the adverse side effects comme from
the additives and we’d be repurposing an existing vaccine with additives known
to be safe; so the worst that could happen is that the vaccine is not as
effective as hoped without adverse side effects? Or is it an entirely novel
vaccine in which case the very compressed testing and approval timeline makes
it potentially not as safe?

Put another way: why do human drug trials take so long? Is it only so that
medicines stay expensive and pharmas have a high barrier of entry to stifle
innovation and competition, or is it really justified to make sure the
medicine and vaccines are safe? As if these long amounts of time are
necessary, what is different about this that would make a much much shorter
timespan just as safe?

Edit to clarify: I’m not affirming additives are what’s harmful in vaccines.
I’m far from being an MD and I just have rudimentary knowledge of that stuff.
I don’t know for a fact the risk come from additives, this is just conjecture
on my part and I mentioned it here so that other more knowledgeable people can
correct/expand. Again, me belief is that vaccines are good, absolutely
everyone should get them because they are a very cheap and efficient way to
save lives. I’d just like to understand why we need years to approve a new
medicine or vaccine but we’re pulling all stops for covid19, and what the
actual risk would be as a result of this drastically shortened timeframe.

